# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  تشكيلة القمة المثالية

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة القمة المثالية

الحضري
غاندي ضفر باسكال الطاهر الحاج
امير كمال علاء الدين
الباشا سيدا
اوليفيه كلتشي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكيلة مية المية اوع يجي واحد يقول لي الباشا ما بينفع في مباراة القمة

*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*أفضلها كالآتي: الحضرى باسكال على جعفر ضفر غاندى عﻻء وسعيد هيثم رمضان كليتشى أوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحضري
الزومة باسكال ضفر بلة
غاندي علاء
هيثم الباشا
كليتشي اوليفيه
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ياخ سليماني ووووين؟؟؟؟

بس ختونا امير كمال ده عوجه ما بتجينا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

تشكيلة مية المية اوع يجي واحد يقول لي الباشا ما بينفع في مباراة القمة




يا منعم انا واحد من الناس البقول ليك الباشا ما بينفع في القمة
وحيلعب وح تشوف
*

----------


## mageedy62

*الباشا مآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ نافع فى القمة
*

----------


## mub25

*الباشا ما يقعد ولا فى الاحتياطي
يكون خارج ال18
والسبب معروف
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*وأنا أفضليها 
كذلك 
الحضري
غاندي ضفر - علي جعفر -الطاهر الحاج
باسكال - علاء الدين
الباشا سيدا
اوليفيه كلتشي
*

----------


## المريود

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تشكيلة القمة المثالية

الحضري
غاندي ضفر باسكال الطاهر الحاج
امير كمال علاء الدين
الباشا سيدا
اوليفيه كلتشي



اتوقع ان يكون علي جعفر مكان ضفر و عجب مكان امير
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*التشكيلة كالاتي:
الحضري
باسكال ( سيد الرجال )
ضفر ( المر )
علي جعفر
غاندي
علاء الدين
رمضان عجب
هيثم
اولفيه 
كليتشي

التشكيلة دي تغلب برشلونة زاتو
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

التشكيلة كالاتي:
الحضري
باسكال ( سيد الرجال )
ضفر ( المر )
علي جعفر
غاندي
علاء الدين
رمضان عجب
هيثم
اولفيه 
كليتشي

التشكيلة دي تغلب برشلونة زاتو








تشكيلتك ناقصة ي إمام
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*صلاح احمد صالح 
سيحة //الفاضل اب شنب // خالد عبد الرحمن //هاشم ادم 
بدرالدين عبد القادر // حافظ عبد الغنى 
المعز احمد // كمال محمد احمد
عبدالله اسحق // كمال محمد احمد
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*غايتو اي حداشر لاعب ماعدا سعيد السعودي 

ياخي الزول انا متحير في امرو عديل العجب قلق يمشوه وسعيد يكون كابتن المريخ 

دائما مرهف لديه عبارة شهيرة تعجبني جدا يقول فيه (انه ســـــــــــــودان الدهشة ) 
*

----------


## كدكول

*تشكيله مش بطاله بس مكان امير كمال رمضان العجب
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*بدون تنظير خطة 4/2/3/1 هي الأنسب للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*عندي احساس انو الباشا
ح يكون غير كل المرات
ح يعملا
ح يعملا
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تشكيلة القمة المثالية

الحضري
غاندي ضفر باسكال الطاهر الحاج
امير كمال علاء الدين
الباشا سيدا
اوليفيه كلتشي



علي جعفر مكان ضفر



*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لا  هذا   ولا  هذا   القمة  تأجلت  بالرغم  من  أن  التاجيل  ما حبابوا   ولكن  التاجيل  سوف  يكون  من  مصلحتنا   كروجر   سوف  يكون  فهم  لاعبى  الزعيم  ودى  فرصه  كويسه  معه  يبنى  التيم  على  رواقه  كده
*

----------


## ناصر صلاح الدين

*شوفوا يا شباب

مسألة التشكيلة دي توفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى

يعني واحد يقول الباشا ما يلعب ولما يلعب الباشا يكون غير موفق يقول ليك كان تلعب رمضان عجب

وواحد يقول ليك يبدأ بي رمضان عجب وكان طلع كعب يقول ليك كان لعبت بي الباشا أحسن وهكذا ألخ

ولله الحمد أرى أن جميع لاعبي المريخ في جاهزية بدنية ونفسية وفنية ومستوياتهم متقاربة فقط ينقصهم التوفيق

المدرب ليس له يد في توفيق اللاعب من عدمه هو يضع التشكيل حسب جاهزية اللاعب توفق اللاعب المدرب يشيل الشكر كله

فشل اللاعب المدرب يأكل نيم ... للأسف هذا ما يحدث عندنا في السودان كل المسألة تعتمد على التوفيق لا فكر تدريبي ولا يحزنون .





*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

تشكيلة مية المية اوع يجي واحد يقول لي الباشا ما بينفع في مباراة القمة




براك رديت على نفسك
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

تشكيلة مية المية اوع يجي واحد يقول لي الباشا ما بينفع في مباراة القمة




كأنك قريت أفكاري
عجب بدل الباشا أحسن
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

صلاح احمد صالح 
سيحة //الفاضل اب شنب // خالد عبد الرحمن //هاشم ادم 
بدرالدين عبد القادر // حافظ عبد الغنى 
المعز احمد // كمال محمد احمد
عبدالله اسحق // كمال محمد احمد



دي تشكيلة تغلب وتحير اي مريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

تشكيلة مية المية اوع يجي واحد يقول لي الباشا ما بينفع في مباراة القمة




نعم بدل الباشا 
المتخصص العجب الصغير 
صاحب المحهود الوافر والقوي والسريع 
وهو يخشاه لاعبي الهلام كثيرا ويكفي هدفه اليساري في شباك الهلام
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اذا يبقي التشكيل 
الحضري 
غاندي ضفر بسكال الطاهر الحاج 
امير كمال علاء يوسف 
العجب  سيدا 
كلتشي اوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اذا يبقي التشكيل 
الحضري 
غاندي ضفر بسكال الطاهر الحاج 
امير كمال علاء يوسف 
العجب  سيدا 
كلتشي اوليفيه



اهم شيء التشكيلة ما يكون فيها سعيد السعودي والباشا

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي
					

وأنا أفضليها 
كذلك 
الحضري
غاندي ضفر - علي جعفر -الطاهر الحاج
باسكال - علاء الدين
الباشا سيدا
اوليفيه كلتشي



1000000%
                        	*

----------


## ميمى الصفوة

*والله تعبانين خلاص
زمان تلقي كروجر شكل تشكيلتو
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أهم شيء ضفر علاء الدين يوسف والحضري وكلتشي..
هؤلاء أهم لاعبين في تشكيل المريخ لهذه المباراة بالذات فمباريات مريخ هليل مباريات بعض اللاعبين وهؤلاء منهم.
الحضري لاعب كبير وقيمة فنية عالية وتجاربه كبيرة في المباريات المهمة لذا لا يهاب منها..
ضفر .. مهما كان سيئاً يلعب مباريات الديربي بشكل جيد (مع أن الهليل تعادل معنا بهدف سانيه بخطئه) إلا أنه يلعب الديربي برجولة ومسؤولية.
علاء الدين يوسف .. ومذ كان في المريخ ومروراً بسنواته في الهليل (دائماً يعلب مريخ هليل بمزاج) وهو لاعب تكتيكي ويبوظ كورة الخصم.
أما الضباح كلتشي .. فهو بالأصل قاتل بارد ولا يهتم كثيراً بمن حوله وهاديء في كل الأحوال ومتخصص نمرة واحد في شباك الهليل ويخشاه دفاع الهليل أكثر من أي مهاجم في الساحة..
ده رأيي في الموضوع طبعاً ولكن كروجر بي كيفه عاد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحضرى   فى  حراسة  المرمى  

باسكال  ضفر     غاندى   رمضان   عجب   الدفاع  

    علاء  الدين  أمير  كمال  ارتكاز   هيثم   مصطفى  فى  صانع  لعب 
  سليمانى    على  الشمال   أوليفيه   على  اليمين  ((  برضو   بصنع  لعب ))   كليتشى  فى   المقدمه  ومع  العلم   بأن  دفاع  الهلال   شوارع  بالطريقه  دى   بنهزمه   كتير   جدا   من  ثلاثه  وأنت  ماشى

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا اخوانا والله العظيم المشكلة ليست في التشكيلة المثالية بقدر ما هو مقدرة اللاعبين المختارين على اداء الادوار داخل الملعب فمثلا يمكن ان يقوم بله جابر بدور الظهير الايمن بصورة جيدة لانه ظهر في ذلك اليوم في افضل حالاته لظروف معينة تحدث اثناء سير المباراة ويمكن ايضا ان يحدث العكس تماما ولكن الشئ الثابت ان بله جابر دوما ما يؤدي مباريات القمة بصورة جيدة ويتألق فيها على غير العادة .
هذا مثال واحد للاعب واحد يؤدي ضريبة المريخ لذا اتمنى من الجميع ان يتقبلوا التشكيلة التي سيدفع بها المدرب لان المدرب هو الاقرب للاعبين والافهم لهم وهو الذي يستطيع ان يضع التشكيلة المناسبة للخطة التي سيلعب بها وفق الظروف التي يعرفها هو ولا احد غيره .
ثم اننا يجب ان نعرف بان هناك لاعبين يضع فيهم المدرب والجمهور كل الآمال العراض في الظهور بصورة طيبة وتنفيذ تعليمات معينة يكون الجميع مراهن عليهم ليتفوقوا ويكونوا عنوانا للنصر القادم ولكنهم للاسف الشديد لعدة عوامل وظروف تخصهم وتخص ظروف المباراة نفسها ربما يخفقوا في هذه المباراة تحديدا ولا يظهروا بصورة طيبة والعكس تماما يحدث لبعض اللاعبين في القمة بان يظهروا بصورة طيبة علما بانهم لم يكونوا في مجهر المدرب او الجمهور فينالوا النجومية ويحققوا ما لم يتوقعه اي احد .
هذا ما اردت فقط ان الفت الانتباه اليه لذا اتمنى ان نعمل على تشجيع كل اللاعبين واعتقد بان اي لاعب من لاعبي المريخ يتمنى ان يظهر في هذه المباراة ويؤكد احقيته بارتداء الشعار في ذلك اليوم .
ناحية اخرى لابد منها وهي ان المدرب الشاطر ليس هو الذي يضع التشكيل الامثل منذ بداية المباراة بل المدرب الشاطر هو الذي يستطيع ان يغير مجرى المباراة بتبديلاته وتعليماته وتغييراته الصحيحة اثناء سير المباراة وهو الذي يبث الروح في اللاعبين ويجعلهم يؤدون بطاقة دفع عالية وحماس عال يغطون به على عيوبهم اثناء سير اللقاء بالاضافة الى ان المدرب الشاطر يستطيع قراءة المباراة بصورة صحيحة ويعرف نقاط ضعف المنافس ويلعب عليها وبالتالي ليس كل المدربين يستطيعون فعل ذلك فهناك مدربين يضعون تشكيلة مثالية ولكنها لا تستطيع ان تقدم شئ ان لم تكن الخطة الفنية والتكتيكية على مستوى عال والدليل على ذلك ان اقل المشجعين فهما يمكنه ان يضع تشكيل مثالي لكنه لا يستطيع ان يبصرنا بالكيفية التي سيتحرك بها اللاعبون داخل الميدان وادوار كل منهم على حدا واداء الفريق كمجموعة لانتزاع النصر .
وباذن الله سيكون لنا تحليل شامل قبل لقاء القمة بيوم نضع فيه كل الاحتمالات الواردة عن هذه المباراة والسلام ختام 
*

----------

